# Just Announcing



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. Our little guy decided he wanted to be here for Christmas. He was born on Dec 19th at 33 weeks. Weighed 4 lbs 5 oz. In NICU started great and had a few challenges but drs say he is doing great and fighting the good fight. H has been a beacon of strength. So blessed to lean on him.

Hope everyone has a happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations!

My now 14-year-old (today!) son was born at 35 weeks and 5 pounds, 0 ounces. He was in the NICU for four days to regulate his glucose and temperature.

He's 6' tall now at 14.

Please keep us posted on how your little guy is doing. I hope he can come home (if he hasn't already) with you soon. All the best to him and you and your husband!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats!! Hopefully he will be able to come home with you soon.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations Lovely. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations! Best Christmas present ever! May you and your family have a wonderful 2016 with your little guy home, healthy, and thriving!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful news! I hope he's home and healthy very soon.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

thefam said:


> Hello everyone. Our little guy decided he wanted to be here for Christmas. He was born on Dec 19th at 33 weeks. Weighed 4 lbs 5 oz. In NICU started great and had a few challenges but drs say he is doing great and fighting the good fight. H has been a beacon of strength. So blessed to lean on him.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy and prosperous New Year!


*Hoping and praying that you will be bringing your "Christmas Gift" home very soon, and am so thankful that God was there in the process to see that he was delivered safely into this world and into the arms of such a loving family!

As with a "gift" of this magnitude, you will no doubt find that he, like all births, is indeed a "miracle" unto itself!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful news!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations! What a wonderful time to be born!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Happy New Year in advance!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

:yay:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

What great news! Congratulations! 

Your little guy will be just fine. My daughter was born at 32 weeks at 5lbs and is now a healthy 20 year old.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

So happy for you.. your FAM is growing !! Your little guy wanted to bring in the new year - in your arms...


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

thefam said:


> Hello everyone. Our little guy decided he wanted to be here for Christmas. He was born on Dec 19th at 33 weeks. Weighed 4 lbs 5 oz. In NICU started great and had a few challenges but drs say he is doing great and fighting the good fight. H has been a beacon of strength. So blessed to lean on him.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy and prosperous New Year!


That's great. My newborn is nearly 8 weeks now!


Good Luck!
Relationship Teacher


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> That's great. My newborn is nearly 8 weeks now!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Relationship Teacher


Congratulations! How are things going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Things still going well. Circumcision on Monday and maybe even home by the end of next week! Thanks for all the encouragement. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

